# Will they get along?



## Davio615xx (Jul 2, 2007)

Alrighty, im setting up a 75gal fish only. Can i house a dogface puffer, clown trigger and a yellow boxfish?


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Davio615xx said:


> Alrighty, im setting up a 75gal fish only. Can i house a dogface puffer, clown trigger and a yellow boxfish?


The clown trigger gets to 50cm in length and the boxfish gets to 18" so the tank is to small for them. The dog faced puffer can get to 16" so the tank is also to small. The min tank size for all of these fish is 100 Gallons.


----------



## Davio615xx (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks man, just wanna know if they are compatible tho. my buddy has a 220 gal tank and we switch fish around.


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

yer i they are compatiable, but all the fish get pretty large


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Davio615xx said:


> thanks man, just wanna know if they are compatible tho. my buddy has a 220 gal tank and we switch fish around.


Yeah they are all big fish that can take care of themselves, Maybe a fish for your 75 gallon could be a (depending on your tank dimentions)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Niger-Trigger...ryZ66795QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Says they get 12" and need a 70 gallon aquarium, maybe something to think about?


----------

